# Form bash request



## merlinron (Mar 23, 2020)

i don't like to see that locked out bow arm elbow. shorten up your draw length just enough to be able to relax that bow arm with just a bit of bend at the elbow. you look way too tense the way you are in the pic. you are also leaning into the shot, which sets your feet at uneven load bearing and isn't as stable as if your stance was more relaxed and natural and your weight was evenly distributed between your feet. bottom line,....the more relaxed you can be as you shoot, eg.,.... natural relaxed stance, natural relaxed extension of your bow arm,....the more stable your platform will be and the better your shooting will be. when you are all tensed up, locked out elbow, uneven weight distribution,etc. ,...your follow through cannot be consistent and is regulated by the amount of tenseness and rigidity there is in your entire stance.


----------



## Muad'Dib (Oct 13, 2020)

Ok, excellent! I was having some issues with leaning back a bit, so in my attempt to correct it I see that I've taken it a little too far. I hadn't considered shortening the draw length, I'm definitely going to experiment with that! Thank you so much


----------



## Muad'Dib (Oct 13, 2020)

Little less lean here (I still definitely need to work on it), but I softened up my elbow. Should I still shorten my draw by a half inch? It did seem to move the nock back on my face a smidgen, and my release elbow dropped a bit.


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

Shoot a fletched arrow at a target, at shoulder height. Pin a clean sheet of cardboard onto the face of the target. Draw a cross hair with a sharpie pen. I also wear glasses, and could not see the sharpie pen cross hair at 10 yards, so I took a roll of duct tape and made a HEAVY circle. Now, I could see the heavy dark circle. You use your 20 yd sight mark, and fire at the bullseye at only 10 yards away. Pull out the fletched arrow and label the hole as FLETCHED.

Now return to the 10 yard duct tape shooting line, use your 20 yd sight pin again, and fire a bareshaft. Completely remove the vane, remove the base of the vane. Leave nothing behind. Do not put electrical tape on the back end of the arrow. Want CLEAN airflow. Now compare the two holes. SHOULD be only 1/16th inch apart, like this.





This is called RESULTS based tuning. So, try this test, take a photo of the results. The impact of the two arrows (location of holes) will tell everything we need, about how well your bow fits, and your execution.


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

Muad'Dib "learns" rapidly because your first training is how to learn. And the first lesson of all is the basic trust that you can learn. It's shocking to find how many people do not believe they can learn, and how many more believe learning to be difficult. Muad'Dib knows that every experience carries its lesson.


----------



## Muad'Dib (Oct 13, 2020)

Great catch on my Herbert reference! And I really appreciate the advice. Here are my results, measuring about a quarter inch apart.


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

Draw length is fine. I would press the bow and play with twists in ONE cable of your choice. You have two directions you can adjust twists in that ONE cable of your choice. Maybe add 1/2 twist or remove 1/2 twist. Figure out how many half twist adjustments are needed to get the bareshaft and fletched to hit at the exact same height. Close up that gap.


----------



## Muad'Dib (Oct 13, 2020)

I will experiment with that, thank you so much for the advice! I really appreciate it.


----------

